# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL2005 Connection!

## xxxtriplex

Hi!
I'm a noob, and i'm trying to do a little application with vb2005 an dsql2005 express!
What i'm trying to do is, when i open my aplication for the first time, it should let me browse the network and select the database to use, and verify that is the right database for my application, saving the path somewhere!
After that, each time i open the application, it should somehow, verify if it is the right database, and if not, let me browse the network and select another database!
How can i do this?

Thanks!

----------


## Rawhide

You need to have that function fire when the application start event occurs or just call it first thing in the main branch.

Sorry I can't get into more detail than that. I stopped doing VB development about 5 years ago.

----------


## bobbo

ok, to get a list of the sql servers, look here:

http://vbcity.com/forums/faq.asp?fid...ver&#TID113758

you will need to store the server, database and connection details (perhaps in appconfig) so you can check them when the app starts up

----------


## xxxtriplex

Thank you guys!
I'll work with this info!
 :Smilie:

----------

